# Trumatic SL3002 fitting help needed please



## Bucephalas69 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have purchased a Trumatic Sl3002 with fan and it comes with a 8mm copper gas pipe on the inlet.
I want to know how I connect up a standard propane gas reg to this. The regulators have the standard gas hose attached which I do believe has an 8mm outlet and is rated at 37mbar.

Do I need a different reg or will my propane one suffice?
If I fix the rubber gas pipe onto the copper inlet pipe with a hose clip would this be safe enough?

My plan is to use this in a large tent for camping. The exhaust pipe is fed outside the tent and is fixed in a straight vertical line with a cowl.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Richie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

my advice would be, no no no. that is a most unsuitable heater for a tent of any size. the heater is not stable.sell it on and get something more suitable.

cabby


----------



## Bucephalas69 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Cabby.

Can you tell me why it would be unsuitable though?

I have made a cabinet for it which is freestanding and stable and stays in position for a weeks camping.
I don't see any difference to when it's fixed in a camper or caravan.
The exhaust pipe has been extended and is fixed vertically outside the tent around 6ft high so I have no worries about CO inside the tent. Air is drawn from the 8 inch gap at the bottom of my cabinet.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My reply was based on the information in your first post.
still of the same opinion regarding this.did you have the heater checked out properly.


cabby


----------



## arcsystems (May 1, 2005)

You appear not to have considered the fresh air requirements of this heater,you make no mention so I assume for this you are proposing to use 'your' air from inside the tent?
If so you are outside the design of the heater because it's designed to be room sealed and air for combustion is taken from outside.

Next, the fire as a whole and the exhaust seal particularly is designed to be fixed in one position and thereafter not moved, using it free standing in a tent then is again outside it's designed use.

Being short of fresh air will lead to incomplete combustion and a increase in already high levels of CO produced, the danger adding in the potential exhaust problem is then you are unlikely to be waking up the next day?!

Sorry to be so blunt but in short, totally unsuitable for use in a tent


----------



## Bucephalas69 (Aug 24, 2011)

I appreciate the feedback.

I didn't provide enough info to begin with but here's a little more.

I have a 10 man tent which has an additional porch. The tents has the groundsheet stitched into it so air only comes in through the side vents. The porch however is a sperate unit attached to the tent and does not have a stitched groundsheet so air circulation is fine.
This is where the heater has been placed with the fan forced air pipe fed into the tent.
The intake is from under the heater which is on a custom made casing and the intake is 7 inches from the ground.

Once in position the exhaust is attached which runs under the porch to outside where it is attached to a 6 foot pole.
It does have a cowl fitted and the pipe is cable-tied to the pole and does not move. Every time I use this setup I will be using a brand new rubber seal for the exhaust.

Effectively. the main heater is outside the tent but the porch protects it from wind.

I just spent a week camping with the family and this setup worked fine.
I positioned two Co alarms inside the tent for added safety and when I tested the system after an hours use, the alarms would only activate if I placed them above the exhaust.

I wouldn't take the slightest risk when it comes to my families safety but there is no reason why this setup would be unsafe.
It's the same as when insatlled in a camper as far as i can see.

Anyway, it worked just fine and provided all the heat we needed.


----------



## arcsystems (May 1, 2005)

you provided enough info for me to reply in the way I did and nothing you say since has changed my mind one jot.

The fact the system has 'worked' so far is irrelevant.

Further and regards the gas hose connection, no, the hose needs to be coupled via the correct hose to copper connector compression fitting


----------



## MINNI (Nov 26, 2011)

can you please tell me where u got your heater from as iam trying to locate a SL3002 and having no luck


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Richie,

Sounds like a good idea and well thought out. It's a lot safer than warming the tent with the cooker as many do.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I would not recommend that heater for your use, although it is a very good heater. I know that it is not the same scenario but this headline is worrying.

BBC News - Husband's tribute to Tracy Screen after tent fume death
www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-1453750


----------

